# Mage = mago



## f4bo

ho visto che non c'e' corrispondenza tra 'mage' e 'mago' nel dizionario italian->english e nemmeno in quello opposto ma essendo nuovo del forum non ho capito se per chiedere di inserire una parola si debba fare cosi' o meno - al primo tentativo (sicuramente nel posto sbagliato) mi hanno segato il thread senza troppe spiegazioni - nel caso non vada bene fate sapere
grazie


----------



## Necsus

Se vuoi chiedere che sia aggiunto un termine nel dizionario WR puoi comunicarlo a un moderatore, o aprendo un thread come hai fatto, o con un messaggio privato.
Ma non ho capito, vorresti che fosse inserito 'mage' come traduzione di 'mago' e viceversa? Io non l'ho mai sentito, ma ho visto che non è neanche su altri dizionari...


----------



## Max.89

Io invece l'ho già letto mage e vuol dire mago.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Il Longman non lo riporta, inceve, sul WordWeb Online Dictionary è citato come termine arcaico ed ha un link alla pagina di Wikipedia sui _magi,_ quelli dei vangeli.


----------



## f4bo

grazie a tutti delle risposte

Merriam webster (www [punto] m-w [punto] com) dice che:

Main Entry: mage 
 Pronunciation: 'mAj
 Function: noun
 Etymology: Middle English, from Latin magus

e, si' Necsus vorrei che fosse inserito sia in ita->eng che eng->ita perche' non c'e' proprio!


----------



## Necsus

f4bo said:
			
		

> e sì, Necsus vorrei che fosse inserito sia in ita->eng che eng->ita perché non c'è proprio!


Mi sembra giusto, infatti tutti sono dovuti andare a controllare. Quindi se le MODS non accoglieranno la tua richiesta attraverso questo thread perché in sottonumero a causa del periodo estivo, puoi sempre molto semplicemente segnalare loro la voce da inserire con un PM o con un post in 'Comments and Suggestion'.


----------



## lsp

Never once have I heard the word "mage" before now. Any other English speakers familiar with it?


----------



## f4bo

Necsus said:
			
		

> Mi sembra giusto, infatti tutti sono dovuti andare a controllare. Quindi se le MODS non accoglieranno la tua richiesta attraverso questo thread perché in sottonumero a causa del periodo estivo, puoi sempre molto semplicemente segnalare loro la voce da inserire con un PM o con un post in 'Comments and Suggestion'.



a vedere il post di isp sembra non ce ne sia bisogno: il sassolino che ho gettato sta iniziando a fare i cerchi 
comunque devo dire che questo e' un forum impressionante per come  e' ben  seguito e per la bella gente che ci si trova...


----------



## lsp

f4bo said:
			
		

> a vedere il post di isp sembra non ce ne sia bisogno: il sassolino che ho gettato sta iniziando a fare i cerchi
> comunque devo dire che questo e' un forum impressionante per come  e' ben  seguito e per la bella gente che ci si trova...


Grazie, e colgo l'occasione per darti il benvenuto al forum!


----------



## f4bo

lsp said:
			
		

> Grazie, e colgo l'occasione per darti il benvenuto al forum!


 Darn! So you have catched my post! I have to watch out when I write italian next time... 

grazie a te del benvenuto e spero di essere d'aiuto di tanto in tanto quantomeno per avere l'occasione di sdebitarmi per quanto m'e' utile questo dizionario 'vivente', visto che e' gratis!


----------



## danalto

Neanche sul mio dictonary c'è. Ma da dove spunta fuori?
(psst...attento, perchè lsp è dotata di super poteri!  )


----------



## leenico

f4bo said:
			
		

> Darn! So you have catch *caught* my post! I have to watch out when I write *in* italian next time...
> 
> grazie a te del benvenuto e spero di essere d'aiuto di tanto in tanto quantomeno per avere l'occasione di sdebitarmi per quanto m'e' utile questo dizionario 'vivente', visto che e' gratis!


 Just a slight correction.


----------



## lsp

f4bo said:
			
		

> Darn! So you have catch my post! I have to watch out when I write italian next time...
> 
> grazie a te del benvenuto e spero di essere d'aiuto di tanto in tanto quantomeno per avere l'occasione di sdebitarmi per quanto m'e' utile questo dizionario 'vivente', visto che e' gratis!


 e non sono l'unica... ce ne sono tanti in grado di capire... stai attento! Prima di WR non capivo nemmeno la parola "spaghetti." Scherzo, ma è davvero un grande auito come hai già visto! 

EDIT: Thanks, D!
______________
le correzioni sono sempre benvenute


----------



## f4bo

leenico said:
			
		

> Just a slight correction.


snatched from ISP signature:
_'le correzioni sono sempre benvenute'_


----------



## lsp

f4bo said:
			
		

> snatched from LSP signature:
> _'le correzioni sono sempre benvenute'_


Since we're going to see more of you, I'll mention it's an L


----------



## nickditoro

lsp said:
			
		

> Never once have I heard the word "mage" before now. Any other English speakers familiar with it?


Not at all. It's in Merriam-Webster and Random House, but the latter considers it archaic.

Nick


----------



## f4bo

danalto said:
			
		

> Neanche sul mio dictonary c'è. Ma da dove spunta fuori?
> (psst...attento, perchè lsp è dotata di super poteri!  )




sapevo che qualcuno me l'avrebbe chiesto prima o poi: 
stavo pensando ad un nick per un sito di fotografia e l'unico che non era preso era *i-mage* e siccome ricordavo d'averlo visto (mi pare) in un set di carte del Magic in inglese una decina d'anni fa allora per essere sicuro son venuto qua come al solito, ma non c'era, mentre nel Merriam-webster si' e allora ve l'ho fatto presente.
Tutte cose che succedono quando hai molto tempo libero.


----------



## SkedO

f4bo said:
			
		

> ..siccome ricordavo d'averlo visto (mi pare) in un set di carte del Magic in inglese una decina d'anni fa allora..


Si, ricordi bene. Il termine *mage* viene usato spesso nei giochi di ruolo e indica la cosiddetta classe dei *maghi*: coloro che sanno utilizzare l'arte della magia. E' utilizzato spesso come sinonimo di _magician_, anche se molti dizionari non lo riportano. Credo sia un termine ripreso quasi esclusivamente dai MMO (Massive Multyplayer Online game).


edit: dimenticavo, sono nuovo


----------



## Max.89

> Si, ricordi bene. Il termine *mage* viene usato spesso nei giochi di ruolo e indica la cosiddetta classe dei *maghi*: coloro che sanno utilizzare l'arte della magia. E' utilizzato spesso come sinonimo di _magician_, anche se molti dizionari non lo riportano. Credo sia un termine ripreso quasi esclusivamente dai MMO (Massive Multyplayer Online game).
> 
> 
> edit: dimenticavo, sono nuovo


 
Anch'io lo visto scritto in un mmorpg(FFXI).
Black mage,white mage ecc...


----------



## f4bo

Max.89 said:
			
		

> Anch'io lo visto scritto in un mmorpg(FFXI).
> Black mage,white mage ecc...



be' adesso sta' alle maghe (o streghe, ancora non ho capito: si vocifera che LSP abbia degli strani poteri) del WR decidere ma mi sembra che a questo punto possano stare tranquille....


----------



## lsp

f4bo said:
			
		

> be' adesso sta' alle maghe (o streghe, ancora non ho capito: si vocifera che LSP abbia degli strani poteri _resta con noi per un po' ... vedrai!_ ) del WR decidere ma mi sembra che a questo punto possano stare tranquille....


D'accordo!


----------



## brian

"Mage" seems to me a fairly common word only because of my translating so much Latin.  The word _magus_ comes up a bit in the Aeneid, if I remember correctly, and all those wonderful Latin-English dictionaries written oh so many decades or centuries ago will list definitions like "mage."  As a student of the discipline, and one so inclined to believe those classical authorities, I tend to get used to using archaisms in every day life. 

I will say that "mage" is hardly an every day word.  A little more common is the plural "magi," but even then...


Brian


----------



## f4bo

lsp said:
			
		

> D'accordo!



molto bene! 
PS: sembra una fesseria (a joke) ma noi italiani, in tono colloquiale, non usiamo mai l'interiezione *d'accordo!* perche' verremmo subito etichettati 'lame'. 
In questo caso e' molto meglio usare *Ok!*

a proposito di restare con voi: con tutte le ragazze in gamba che ci sono, e chi se ne va piu' di qua?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

f4bo said:
			
		

> PS: sembra una fesseria (a joke) ma noi italiani, in tono colloquiale, non usiamo mai l'interiezione *d'accordo!* perche' verremmo subito etichettati 'lame'.


 
Sono italiana, ma non l'ho mai sentito dire: cosa significherebbe? 
Immagino, che sia gergo giovanile, se non addirittura adolescenziale, o sbaglio?


----------



## Pirlo

lsp said:
			
		

> Never once have I heard the word "mage" before now. Any other English speakers familiar with it?


 
Yeah. As far as I'm concerned about the word, it has been used to describe one who is sort of a magician, who can produce/cast magic spells. 

This term is commonly used in Role Playing Video games like Final Fantasy.


----------



## f4bo

Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> Sono italiana, ma non l'ho mai sentito dire: cosa significherebbe?
> Immagino, che sia gergo giovanile, se non addirittura adolescenziale, o sbaglio?



intendi la parola *lame*?
e' una parola che sento/vedo spesso da interlocutori americani e sta a significare 'fiacco', 'scarso', 'poco brillante'.
L'ho usata perche' rispondendo a LSP, che e' madrelingua americana, ho pensato che avrebbe afferrato meglio il senso, ma non credo che sia in uso tra i giovani italiani, almeno che io sappia, ma non si sa mai...


----------



## Giannaclaudia

f4bo said:
			
		

> intendi la parola *lame*?
> e' una parola che sento/vedo spesso da interlocutori americani e sta a significare 'fiacco', 'scarso', 'poco brillante'.
> L'ho usata perche' rispondendo a LSP, che e' madrelingua americana, ho pensato che avrebbe afferrato meglio il senso, ma non credo che sia in uso tra i giovani italiani, almeno che io sappia, ma non si sa mai...


 
Avevo inteso male, allora! 
L'avevo letta come parola italiana, per quel motivo ti ho posto la domanda.
Comunque, mi spiegheresti perchè si viene definiti "babbei" se si risponde "d'accordo".

Poichè la mia domanda si discosta dal titolo del thread, vedi tu se aprire un altro thread oppure rispondermi con un PM.

Grazie.


----------



## f4bo

Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> Avevo inteso male, allora!
> L'avevo letta come parola italiana, per quel motivo ti ho posto la domanda.
> Comunque, mi spiegheresti perchè si viene definiti "babbei" se si risponde "d'accordo".
> 
> Poichè la mia domanda si discosta dal titolo del thread, vedi tu se aprire un altro thread oppure rispondermi con un PM.
> 
> Grazie.



mah, credo che sia piu' una questione di relazioni sociali che linguistica percio' non credo interessi a molti e sia un po' "fuori sede".


----------



## lsp

f4bo said:
			
		

> mah, credo che sia piu' una questione di relazioni sociali che linguistica percio' non credo interessi a molti e sia un po' "fuori sede".


 a me invece sì!


----------

